# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  sound storm 250x4 protection

## kulynyak

καλησπερα παιδια.. εχω ενα ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου ο οποιοσ οταν τον συνδεω αναβει για 2 δευτερολεπτα το πρασινο λαμπακι και μετα το protection. μετρησα τα μικρα  τρανζιστορ που ειναι στην ψυχτρα και εχουν 12 βολτ. δηλαδη μετραω το μεσαιο ποδαρακι με το αριστερο και μετα με το δεξι.. και στισ δυο περιπτοσεισ το βολτομετρο δειχνει το ιδιο 12.. τα μεγαλα τρανζιστορ με το που δινω ρευμα ανεβαζει 18 για 2 δευτερολεπτα και σιγα σιγα πεφτει... ολα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι ελεγμενα και δεν βραχυκυκλωνει κανενα..  HELP PLEASE!!!

----------


## ultra

ανεβασε μια καθαρη φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο του.

----------


## kulynyak

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3286/dscn3588j.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/111/dscn3587f.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4897/dscn3586r.jpg
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/2467/dscn3585v.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4229/dscn3584f.jpg
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1821/dscn3583i.jpg

----------


## Danza

Μάλλον το 494....... Ε Κώστα? Τι λες?

----------


## ultra

Για δοκιμασε να ξεκινησεις τον ενισχυτη με το μεσαιο ποδι απο τα υλικα που σου δειχνω στον αερα.

Προσεξε, εδω ειναι διπλο το κυκλωμα, δηλαδη 4 διπλοδιοδοι.cccc.JPG

----------


## kulynyak

> Για δοκιμασε να ξεκινησεις τον ενισχυτη με το μεσαιο ποδι απο τα υλικα που σου δειχνω στον αερα.
> 
> Προσεξε, εδω ειναι διπλο το κυκλωμα, δηλαδη 4 διπλοδιοδοι.cccc.JPG


25.9 και 25.6 ειναι το 1 ζευγαρι και 5.8 , 5.0 το αλλο

----------


## ultra

ωραια, το πρωτο ζευγαρι που εχει ταση δειχνει οτι το τροφοδοτικο του ειναι ΟΚ.

Παμε στο αλλο ζευγαρι.

----------


## kulynyak

> ωραια, το πρωτο ζευγαρι που εχει ταση δειχνει οτι το τροφοδοτικο του ειναι ΟΚ.
> 
> Παμε στο αλλο ζευγαρι.


το αλλο 5.8 και 5

----------


## ultra

Ποια μοσφετ φοραει?

----------


## kulynyak

> Ποια μοσφετ φοραει?


ΦΟΡΑΕΙ IRFZ3

----------


## ultra

IRFZ ποσο????

----------


## kulynyak

γραφει 
5N  8X
IRFZ3-IN

----------


## ultra

μετα το IRFZ 3, πρεπει να γραφει εναν ακομα αριθμο. Mηπως ειναι IRFZ34???

----------


## kulynyak

> μετα το IRFZ 3, πρεπει να γραφει εναν ακομα αριθμο. Mηπως ειναι IRFZ34???


ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.. φενοτανε σαν παυλα σε εκεινο το σημειο

----------


## ultra

Ειδες? λοιπον, ποια ειναι η μερια που μιλαμε, βγαλε μια φωτογραφια να δω

----------


## kulynyak

http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7345/dscn3591dw.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8360/dscn3590e.jpg
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7289/dscn3589z.jpg

----------


## ultra

απο την κατω πλευρα της πλακετας, μηπως υπαρχει κομμενος διαδρομος?

----------


## kulynyak

> απο την κατω πλευρα της πλακετας, μηπως υπαρχει κομμενος διαδρομος?


οχι αλλα το mofset ειναι σιγουρα καμενο.. εχει σημαδι πανς και το μετρησα με πολυμετρο. βραχυκυκλωνει..

----------


## ultra

Ωραια. Ξεκολα τα και τα 4, και βαλε στις θεσεις που σου δειχνω, 2 μοσφετ απο την αλλη μερια που δουλευει.bbbb.JPG

Προσεξε πολυ τις θεσεις.

----------


## kulynyak

κοιτα το πριν δωσουμε ρευμα... εβγαλα αποτην καλη πλευρα και τα εβαλα εκει που μου εδειξες..

----------


## ultra

φωτογραφος εγινες !

Δωστου !

----------


## kulynyak

χαχα... ναι ειδες.. λοιπον 25.9 -26.4 ημια και η αλλη 25.6 -26

----------


## ultra

Τελεια !

Πας για IRFZ34 x 4 τεμαχια. Κοιτα να βρεις τα ιδια, αλλιως πας για 8 αδα.

Απο τα εξοδου στο audio, φοραει παλι TIP 35/36?

----------


## kulynyak

> Τελεια !
> 
> Πας για IRFZ34 x 4 τεμαχια. Κοιτα να βρεις τα ιδια, αλλιως πας για 8 αδα.
> 
> Απο τα εξοδου στο audio, φοραει παλι TIP 35/36?


οχι εχει A1694  C4467

----------


## ultra

αν βρεις τα ιδια, εχει καλως, αλλιως θια ταιριαξουμε αλλα.

Ετσι οπως ειναι ο ενισχυτης, με δυο φετ πανω και δυο κατω, για δυνεδεσε κανονικα στην πλακετα τα μεσαια ποδια απο τις διπλοδιοδους.

----------


## kulynyak

ena mosfet εβγαλε καπνο... οεο!!!

----------


## ultra

Ωχ, τα ισχυος ηταν εντος κυκλωματος????

Ξεχασα να σου πω να τα βγαλεις, sorry, εγω φταιω....

----------


## kulynyak

ποια ισχυοσ???

----------


## ultra

τα A1694  C4467....

----------


## kulynyak

ναι.  δεν πειραζει.. εχω τωρα 4 καλα οποτε παραγγελνω αλα 4 και πιστευω να ειμαστε κομπλε...

----------


## ultra

περιμενε....

Για ξεκολα τα μεσαια ποδια απο ολα τα Α1694 και C4467

----------


## kulynyak

τα ποδια ειναι πολυ κοντα.. πρεπει  να ξεκολησω ολο το τρανζιστορ και να σταβοσω το ποδι για να γινει οπως λεσ

----------


## ultra

ε, καντο, θα δουμε μηπως υπαρχει και κατι αλλο που δεν παει καλα

----------


## kulynyak

> ε, καντο, θα δουμε μηπως υπαρχει και κατι αλλο που δεν παει καλα


δηλαδή να ξεκολλήσω τις γειώσεις και από τα 8?

----------


## ultra

ξεκολας? Που βρισκεσαι?

Ξεχασα, υπαρχει κι αλλος τροπος....

----------


## kulynyak

> ξεκολας? Που βρισκεσαι?
> 
> Ξεχασα, υπαρχει κι αλλος τροπος....


έχω ξεκολλήσει τα 3.να σταματήσω?

----------


## ultra

μπορεις να ξεκολλησεις τις μεγαλες λευκες αντιστασεις αντι για τα τρανζιστορ.

Εχουν μονο 2 ποδια

----------


## kulynyak

> μπορεις να ξεκολλησεις τις μεγαλες λευκες αντιστασεις αντι για τα τρανζιστορ.
> 
> Εχουν μονο 2 ποδια


σίγουρα τις λευκές γιατί το ακριανό πόδι του τρανζίστορ πιάνει την αντίσταση

----------


## ultra

ναι, αυτες

xxxx.JPGοπου εχεις βγαλει το τρανζιστορ, δεν χρειαζεται να αφαιρεσεις την αντισταση.

----------


## kulynyak

> ναι, αυτες
> 
> xxxx.JPGοπου εχεις βγαλει το τρανζιστορ, δεν χρειαζεται να αφαιρεσεις την αντισταση.


οκ  ετοιμα.. τωρα λογικα πρεπει να αλαξω και το 1 mofset

----------


## ultra

ναι, βγαλτο, και μετρησε το

----------


## kulynyak

> ναι, βγαλτο, και μετρησε το


έχω βάλει το καλό mofset στην θέση του,να δώσω ρέυμα?

----------


## ultra

δεν χρειαζοτανε...δωσε και μετρα στην κλεμα των ηχειων με το πολυμετρο σου, τι τασεις εχεις?

----------


## kulynyak

> δεν χρειαζοτανε...δωσε και μετρα στην κλεμα των ηχειων με το πολυμετρο σου, τι τασεις εχεις?


σε λίγο τάσεις αυτοκτονίας θα έχω...

----------


## ultra

ελα, ελα, μην χαλαρωνεις...

----------


## kulynyak

> ελα, ελα, μην χαλαρωνεις...


άλλο 1 mofset βγήκε off.

----------


## ultra

το διπλανο του ?

----------


## kulynyak

> το διπλανο του ?


όχι από την άλλη μεριά.στα ηχεία το βολτόμετρο  έδειξε 0.

----------


## ultra

δηλαδη, εχεις ταση στα μεσαια ποδια των διπλοδιοδων , και ολες οι εξοδοι προς τα ηχεια εχουν 0V?

----------


## kulynyak

ναι... εννοεις εκει που βιδωνουν τα καλωδια για τα ηχεια ετσι??

----------


## ultra

ναι, εκει.

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι καμμια απο τις 4 εξοδους δεν εχει ταση?

----------


## kulynyak

αντε να εχει η μια 0.1

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, αυτο δειχνει οτι η βλαβη στο κομματι των ενισχυτων ισχυος περιοριστηκε μονο στα εξοδου.

Μετρα τα, και οσα ειναι καμμενα αντικατεστησε τα, δεν ειναι σπανια, υπαρχουν.

Τωρα για τα τροφοδοτικα, θα σου προτεινα να αλλαξεις και τα 8 IRFZ34.

Δεν ειναι ουτε ακριβα, ουτε σπανια, θα ειναι καλο ομως να βρεις τον ιδιο τυπο, 

γιατι η αλλαγη τους σε αντιστοιχο δεν ειναι και πολυ ευκολη.

----------


## kulynyak

οποτε εγω ξαναβαζω τις αντιστασεις και τα μεσαια ποδαρακια σωστα? και αλαζω και τα 8 τροφοδικα..  πες μου πως μετραω τα τροφοδοτικα?? αμα βραχυκυκλωνει το ενα ποδαρακι με το αλλο??

----------


## ultra

Πρωτα θα μετρησεις ποια απο τα A1694  και C4467 ειναι καμμενα. Θα τα βγαλεις, και θα τα αλλαξεις με καινουρια.

Τις αντιστασεις θα τις βαλεις παλι στην θεση τους.

Τα φετ του τροφοδοτικου, τα μετρας παντα εκτος κυκλωματος.

Λογικα θα πρεπει να κλεισεις και στην συνεχεια να ανοιξεις την επαφη του μοσφετ, 

αλλα με ενα πολυμετρο, δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολο.

Μπορεις να κοιταξεις τουλαχιστον αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα ποδια του.

----------


## kulynyak

τα A1694 και C4467 φαινονται οκ. δεν βραχυκυκλωνουν.. τα αλλα τα εχω παραγγυλει κιολας..οποτε με το που ερουν και τα κουμποσω α μιλησουμε παλι να δουμε τα χαλια μας...  :Wink:  ευχαριστω και παλι και καληνυχτα!!

----------


## ultra

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση, καποιο/καποια θα ειναι off.

Γι αυτο καηκαν αλλωστε και τα 2 φετ του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## kulynyak

> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση, καποιο/καποια θα ειναι off.
> 
> Γι αυτο καηκαν αλλωστε και τα 2 φετ του τροφοδοτικου.


ok... θα τα ελεγξω...

----------


## kulynyak

καλησπερα Κωστα.. αλαξα ολα τα IFRZ34N και τιποτα..να δωκιμασω να βγαλω τα μεγαλα τρανζιστορ.και να τα μετρησω?

----------


## ultra

Τι εννοεις οταν γραφεις "τιποτα" ?

Απο το #55 σου γραφω να βγαλεις και να μετρησεις τα ισχυος.

----------


## antonis

Μήπως.......-λέω τωρα-..... να χρησιμοποιούσατε Skype?

----------


## kulynyak

ποια ειναι αυτα τα ισχυος?? τα α1694 και c4467? αν λες αυτα, τα μετρησα αν βραχυκυκλωνουν και δεν βραχυκυκλωνουν. τωρα αλλο τροπο να τα μετρησω δεν ξερω.

----------


## ultra

> Μήπως.......-λέω τωρα-..... να χρησιμοποιούσατε Skype?


Για πιο λογο?

Επειδη γινεται επισκευη βημα-βημα, και μπορει να μαθει καποιος απο αυτο?

Οι υπολοιποι 782 που εχουν διαβασει το θεμα μεχρι τωρα, δεν παραπονιουνται.

----------

Danza (14-12-11)

----------


## ultra

> ποια ειναι αυτα τα ισχυος?? τα α1694 και c4467? αν λες αυτα, τα μετρησα αν βραχυκυκλωνουν και δεν βραχυκυκλωνουν. τωρα αλλο τροπο να τα μετρησω δεν ξερω.


ναι, αυτα ειναι τα ισχυος.
Γραψε ποση αντισταση σου δειχνει το καθενα, μετρωντας με το πολυμετρο τα ποδια 1-2,    1-3,   2-3.
Καντο αυτο  για ολα τα τρανζιστορ.to247ab.GIF

----------


## antonis

> Για πιο λογο?
> 
> Επειδη γινεται επισκευη βημα-βημα, και μπορει να μαθει καποιος απο αυτο?
> 
> Οι υπολοιποι 782 που εχουν διαβασει το θεμα μεχρι τωρα, δεν παραπονιουνται.


Δεν παραπονιέμαι, για να μην παιδεύεστε, μετά ανεβάζεις βιντεάκι.

----------


## kulynyak

to c4467 δεν βγαζει τιποτα!  το  α1694 στα ποδαρακια 1-2 ειναι  594, 590, 594, 594. στα ποδαρακια  1-3 ειναι 597,593,596,596. και στα ποδαρακια 2-3 δεν βγαζει τιποτα!

----------


## ultra

Aπο οτι γραφεις, το Α1694 φαινεται ΟΚ.

Το C4467 φαινεται καμμενο.

Τα υπολοιπα?

Κανε τις ιδιες μετρησεις και με ανεστραμενους ακροδεκτες του πολυμετρου σου

----------


## kulynyak

με αντεστραμενους τους ακροδεκτες γινεται ακριβος το αντιθετο. τα 4467 δειχνουν και τα αλλα τιποτα

----------


## ultra

Να το διατυπωσω καλυτερα:

το 1 με το 2 πρεπει να δειχνει μονο απο την μια μερια

Το 1 με το 3, επισης, 

και το 2 με το 3 δεν πρεπει να δειχνει τιποτα απο οποια μερια κι αν βαλεις τους ακροδεκτες σου.

Ξανακανε τις μετρησεις, σε ολα τα τρανζιστορ, γιατι μαλλον δεν στα ειπα πολυ ξεκαθαρα πριν.

----------


## kulynyak

ειναο ολα σωστα!! το εκανα

----------


## ultra

χωρις να εχεις κολησει κανενα απο τα ισχυος στο κυκλωμα, τι παρουσιαζει ο ενισχυτης? 

Τα μεσαια ποδια απο τις διοδους ειναι στον αερα? 

Που το ειχαμε αφησει το θεμα?

----------


## kulynyak

χωρις τα ισχυος δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.. τα μεσαια ποδαρακια στους διοδους τα εχω ξανακολησει στις θεσεις τους. και τις αντιστασεις. οταν ειχα πανω τα ισχυος αναβε protection

----------


## ultra

για δοκιμασε τωρα να τον ξεκινησεις.

Εχεις βαλει ασφαλεια 10Α σε σειρα με την μπαταρια, μην καει τιποτα?

----------


## kulynyak

αναψε και ειναι αναμενο το πρασινο λαμπακι... οποτε αποτι φενεται παμε για ισχυος

----------


## ultra

μετρα με πολυ προσοχη ποση ταση εχεις στο μεσαιο ποδι των διπλοδιοδων

προσξξε μην βραχυκυκλωσεις τα ποδια τους

----------


## kulynyak

δηλ. μεσαιο με τα ακριανα??  2 με 1 και 3?

----------


## ultra

οχι, βαλε τον ενισχυτη να δουλεψει, και τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου σου στο (-)

και τον κοκκινο στο μεσαιο ποδι των διπλοδιοδων.

Ρυθμισε πρωτα το πολυμετρο για ταση DC

----------


## kulynyak

δειχνει 26.. εχουμε ενα αλλο θεματακι.. ενα c2316 y-934 ειχε ζεσταθει πολυ.. ενω τα υπολοιπα 7 οχι.. τι ειναι αυτο?? εχει 3 ποδαρακια ειναι μαυρο και μικρο

----------


## ultra

για μετρα και την αλλη διπλοδιοδο, πρεπει να δειχνει -26V.

μπορεις να βγαλεις μια καθαρη φωτογραφια, απο εκει που βρισκεται το τρανζιστορ που ξεσταινεται?

----------


## kulynyak

ολοι οι διπλοδιοδοι ειναι 26

----------


## ultra

Δηλαδη, με τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη στο (-), σου δειχνουν και οι 4 διπλοδιοδοι 26V ?

----------


## kulynyak

ναι και τα 4

----------


## ultra

κατι δεν παει καλα.

εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν μπει στην σωστη θεση?

μπορεις να βγαλεις μια κοντινη φωτογραφια ?

----------


## kulynyak

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/854/dscn3783g.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5234/dscn3777mn.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8599/dscn3779ry.jpg
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6364/dscn3780lg.jpg
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7920/dscn3782.jpg

----------


## ultra

στο ποστ #22 εχεις μετρησει και αρνητικες τασεις, εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις παντου 26V ?

----------


## kulynyak

ξαναμετραω..

----------


## kulynyak

> στο ποστ #22 εχεις μετρησει και αρνητικες τασεις, εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις παντου 26V ?


το ενα ειναι 26 και το αλλο -26 το ιδιο και απο την αλλη μερια... sory απ'τη βιασινη που ζεστενεται το αλλο δεν μετρησα καλα

----------


## ultra

ωραια, αυτο που ζεσταινεται, ξεκολησε το και μετρησε το 1 με 2 και αντιστροφα

1 με 3 και αντιστροφα

και 2 με 3 και αντιστροφα.

Οπως μετρησες και τα ισχυος.

----------


## kulynyak

1-2 652 αντιστροφα τιποτα
1-3 658 απο την μια και τιποτα αντιστροφα
2-3 τιποτα

----------


## ultra

εισαι σιγουρος οτι το τρανζιστορ γραφει C2316, 

και ειναι αυτο που δειχνεις με κοκκινο κυκλο στην φωτογραφια ?

----------


## kulynyak

ναι αυτο ειναι c2316

----------


## ultra

για ξεκινα τον ενισχυτη, και μετρα στην κλεμα που μπαινουν τα ηχεια, 

ποση ταση υπαρχει σε καθε ενα απο τα 4 ηχεια.

Το πολυμετρο σου ρυθμισμενο για V DC

----------


## kulynyak

to 1 +- einai -25.5v

τα αλλα -00.3

----------


## ultra

Η βλαβη ειναι σε αυτο που δειχνει -25.5V.

Mηπως κατα συμπτωση ειναι στο καναλι που εχεις βγαλει το C2316Y ?

Για ακολουθησε τους διαδρομους της πλακετας...

----------


## kulynyak

ναι αυτο ειναι

----------


## ultra

βγαλε μια καλη φωτογραφια απο το καναλι και συνεχιζουμε αυριο.

----------


## kulynyak

την ανεβαζω αυριο... παμε για ξεκουραση!!! σε ταλεπορησα αρκετα... ευχαριστω και παλι!!

----------


## kulynyak

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/4595/dscn3815u.jpg
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2554/dscn3816t.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5452/dscn3817g.jpg
http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/4739/dscn3818w.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4466/dscn3819w.jpg
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7535/dscn3820b.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8676/dscn3821k.jpg

----------

